# S: Treiber f FieldPG III



## Sidekix (21 November 2007)

Hi Leute

Nach umstellung auf Win XP 
bin ich auf der Suche nach Treibern für die MPI / DP  Schnittstelle
sowie den S5 Adapter 6ES7 798-0CA00-0XA0 
(für die Kartenschnittstelle links am Gerät)

FieldPG is eins der Baureihe Pentium III (6ES7710)

leider konnt ich bisher auf der Siemensseite nichts dergleichen finden...


mfg


----------



## edison (21 November 2007)

Ist Dein Step7 auch für XP geeignet?
Dann sollte der passende Treiber eigentlich gleich mit installiert worden sein.


----------



## IBN-Service (21 November 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Ist Dein Step7 auch für XP geeignet?
> Dann sollte der passende Treiber eigentlich gleich mit installiert worden sein.



Das seh ich auch so.

Spätestens nach der S7 - Installation sollten die gelben Ausrufezeichen aus
dem Gerätemanager verschwunden sein.

Ab V5.2 ist S7 auf jeden Fall XP - tauglich.


----------



## vierlagig (21 November 2007)

...und den rest gibt es hier: http://support.automation.siemens.c...tion=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=0&y=0


----------

